# Wheel mat



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Bought myself a trolley jack last week. Contemplating taking the wheels off to give them a clean. Not done this before. (I can't remember the last time I changed a wheel...)

Realised today that I will need some sort of matting to put the alloys face down onto whilst I jet/clean them.

Anybody recommend a good wheel mat ?


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

I just fold a towel in half and rest them on that, towel gets wet, but it goes in the wash after


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I either use a wooden crate or just lean them against a wall/kerb....

:thumb:


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

But, I have proper OCD  bound to be a device thats calling out for me to purchase.

Crate a good idea - thanks


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

I use kerb/wall. Baker21 uses one of these http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=54

As seen in this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=218656


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

grass, old carpet, old floor mat, towel, anything


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

To answer your question Plannet Polish sell them.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

http://www.planetpolish.com/index.p...oducts_id=54&zenid=62ounqqg6n2jaguqj1skhr7tl7

Ace piece of kit :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

can get a specific rim mat.. i used a couple of bits of cardboard last time i took mine off..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

just had another look at the rim mat there..

good piece of kit.. but the description and pics are bugging me..

"comes supplied with 32 positional spacers. Placed where needed, these spacers lift the tyre and allow the wheel to 'float' over the surface of the Rim-Mat,"

yet when you look at the in use pics.. none of these spacers are being used to lift the wheel of the mat?
surely this is something you would do if its a selling point of the mat, you would do it for the pics..

[/moan] :lol:


----------



## trebor127 (Aug 13, 2009)

Either the fence or an old piece of chipboard


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

I use big cotton dust sheets that we use at work to protect customers work tops and floors. :thumb:


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I got these

http://www.viking-direct.co.uk/catalog/catalogSku.do?id=FTRH01&pr=Q27


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

For the amount of time that you do them just prop them against the wall at 45Deg.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I use a rubber welcome mat from Wilkinson's - it's got the holes in it like the RiMat ones but it's only £2.99 :thumb:


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Just get one of those large rubber door mat thingys that have the little stubby needles on them.

A lot less than 30 quid for a rim mat!


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I got these
> 
> http://www.viking-direct.co.uk/catalog/catalogSku.do?id=FTRH01&pr=Q27


I got them too now. Very handy!


----------



## croydesurf (Feb 20, 2010)

Mr Face said:


> http://www.planetpolish.com/index.p...oducts_id=54&zenid=62ounqqg6n2jaguqj1skhr7tl7
> 
> Ace piece of kit :thumb:


+ 1. Mine is great. Before getting one of these I i managed to damage my alloys when one fell over whilst being leant against the wall.


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

My Rim mat arrived today, looks like it will get my 19's on it no trouble:thumb:

Love buying new kit, no matter if people say it's a waste of money!!


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

VIKING SPECIALS IN ACTION :-


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

so how many is that? a couple linked together? or one.


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

2 side by side. They don't move, so no need to link them.
I got a deal on 4, just in case I have to do tractor wheels


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks good enough!

:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks good to me.. will put them on the list lol..


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

£30.00 for one Rim Mat :lol:.

How about one of these cut into 4 (50cm x75cm)......

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thick-Rub...ps=63&clkid=1630316162704297510&_qi=RTM796052


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

trv8 said:


> £30.00 for one Rim Mat :lol:.
> 
> How about one of these cut into 4 (50cm x75cm)......
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Thick-Rub...ps=63&clkid=1630316162704297510&_qi=RTM796052


those are ideal good spot
iuse a pice of plastic conveyor from work and a peice of rubber sheet (5mm thick) just to place on top
ill get a pick up with a wheel on it


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

These are awesome, i have them in the garage and have a few spare for laying under a car when working or laying alloys down.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EASY-LOCK-FLOOR-TILES-awning-flooring-anti-fatigue-tent-/360300617141?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item53e3971db5


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

My mate works for Office depot/viking! Ill be getting one of these !
http://www.viking-direct.co.uk/catalog/catalogSku.do?id=FTRH01&pr=Q27


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

or you could try these:

http://www.grassmats.co.uk/Category/Grassmats/841

try shopping around for cheaper prices.


----------

